# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  marrige question

## somesh

hello sir .mera nam somesh hai mAI APNI SHADI K BARE M JAN NA CHATA HU KI MERE SHJADI KIS UMAR M HOGI AUR KAHA HOGI MERE 
D.O.B. - 18.04.1997
TIME -   8;10 PM
PLACE - RAIPUR CHHATISGHAR  HAI

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> hello sir .mera nam somesh hai mAI APNI SHADI K BARE M JAN NA CHATA HU KI MERE SHJADI KIS UMAR M HOGI AUR KAHA HOGI MERE 
> D.O.B. - 18.04.1997
> TIME -   8;10 PM
> PLACE - RAIPUR CHHATISGHAR  HAI


Ye kaisa sutra bana diye mitra ??

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई आपकी जवानी तो अभी फूटी ही है। 


कही प्यार करो।  मन लगा कर करो।  


और सब से बड़ी बात अगर आप में हिम्मत हो उसे अपनाने की तब ही ये कार्य करना।  क्यों की किसी को दुःख देना दोखा देना।  ये गलत है।  और इस के लिए पहले अपने को सक्षम करो।  अछि नोकरी या अच्छा व्यवसाय कर के, फिर ना आपको घर वाले रोकेगे ना ही समाज -

----------

